# $10k Jaguar in MI



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2021)

Until it sells for $10K it's still a $400 bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Does the village idiot of Farmington Hills, MI have a name? I think the picture on the wall behind the bike gives you some idea of what you would be dealing with here.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Does the village idiot of Farmington Hills, MI have a name? I think the picture on the wall behind the bike gives you some idea of what you would be dealing with here.



Yeah I'm not sure what was more bizare, the price or the picture on the wall. 
I ended up sending a message asking if the price was a typo. If not, I'm gonna hit him with an offer that'll probably offend him lol.
I wonder if he's related to the BF Goodyear green Phantom lady?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

At least we have a name now!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

Bitoff more than he can chew 🤣


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 16, 2021)

I love it when people's idea of research is "Pickers"!!🤢🤮

Nice bike though!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 16, 2021)

You’d think for ten grand at least you could have some air in the tires…..


----------



## marching_out (Jun 16, 2021)

Weed is legal in MI isn't it?


----------



## biker (Jun 16, 2021)

Talk about inflation.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok, turns out it wasn't 10 grand after all!
I messaged the seller yesterday to see if that was really his asking price, or just a typo, and got no reply. I'm thinking he meant to type $100.00 and forgot the decimal point. So today I tossed out an offer that was more than $100 but much, much, much, lower than the listed price of $10k. 
To my surprise, he accepted my offer. He's 75 years old and said he got the bike new. 
Stem is broken, fenders and that one rear fender brace need some love, brake cables were cut after the stem broke. Surprisingly, the pedal end caps are near perfect even with all the other bumps and bruises. The paint looks pretty decent under the dirt as well. He said he doesn't think he still has the rear rack but will call me if he finds it. The only picture in the ad, was the one in the screenshot in my original post. Here are some "as found" pics after I got it home.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 17, 2021)

Cuz pickers said so


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 17, 2021)

Very cool! Glad you picked it up! That Schwinn should clean up nicely! 😎


----------



## hm. (Jun 17, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what was more bizare, the price or the picture on the wall.
> I ended up sending a message asking if the price was a typo. If not, I'm gonna hit him with an offer that'll probably offend him lol.
> I wonder if he's related to the BF Goodyear green Phantom lady?





Jay81 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣





You come on here trying to make fun of someones bike for sale. Why?? Well jay its because youre a chump and needed a few laughs from some of the other lames that do that stuff. Easy to see it was a typo. Too bad the owner doesnt know what a troll you are. If he did, he most likely wouldnt have sold you the bike.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 17, 2021)

hm. said:


> You come on here trying to make fun of someones bike for sale. Why?? Well jay its because youre a chump and needed a few laughs from some of the other lames that do that stuff. Easy to see it was a typo. Too bad the owner doesnt know what a troll you are. If he did, he most likely wouldnt have sold you the bike.



Show me where I made fun of the bike. You can't, because I didn't. The listed price of the bike though, was laughable. There's nobody that would argue with that.
There's some lady out there, that legitimately thinks her Phantom is worth $6500, so there was no telling for certain if it was a typo or not.
When I asked him yesterday if the price was correct (and I asked twice) the only response I got was that the bike was still available.
Assuming the price was a typo, he got more than he was asking. So there's that. Most people probably would've seen the price and not thought twice about skipping over the ad.

Do you not have anything better to do than to come on here and call me names? Who's trolling again?


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 17, 2021)

Here it is after a quick wash. Tires aired right up and are holding. Found brake cables in my parts stash to replace the ones they cut when the stem broke. Found screws in my stash to put the tank together. Only thing I didn't have was the bracket that hold the shifter on the bars so I improvised with a zip tie.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2021)

biker said:


> Talk about inflation.



If you're replying to post #8, Good joke!


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow,10 grand ! It must have a Boris reflector or two on it.


----------

